# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Ενισχυτές >  >  ZETAGI Β501P 20-30MHZ 600W  ΓΙΑ HF...3.5-7MHZ

## SV2IPW

Έχει τροποποιήσει κανείς, την γνωστή ZETAGI Β501P 20-30MHZ 600W,  για χαμηλά στους 3,5ΜΗΖ-7ΜΗΖ ???????????????

----------


## DIMITRIS______TH______

Η 501 που χρησιμοποιει τα MRF 422 ειναι δυσκολο ,
εκεινη που εχω φτιαξει εδω και χρονια ειναι η Β 300
και η Β 550 που ειναι ιδια με την 501 αλλα ειναι 12 βολτ
και χρησιμοποιει 4 MRF 455 (ειναι δυο Β300 με spliter-cobiner)
τωρα αν θες και μπορεις εχω πλακετες ετοιμες της MOTOROLA
1.5 μηζ-30 μηζ που λοιπουν μονο τα MRF 422.

----------


## SV2IPW

Είναι η 24βολτη .....η αλλαγή του συντονιζόμενου στην έξοδο δεν θα το κατέβαζε στην ζώνη των 3,5 και 7ΜΗΖ???

----------


## DIMITRIS______TH______

θελει αλλαγη στα εξης σημεια rf detector, 
συντονιζομενο κυκλωμα εισοδου και
συντονιζομενο κυκλωμα εξοδου (δεν κανουν απο οτι θυμαμαι οι φεριτες )
καθως και φιλτρο ε και τι θα μεινει ?

----------


## john_b

Με 100 βατάκια και μια-δυο πανκατευθηντικές ο ρ/ε προσφέρει ακόμη συγκινήσεις. 
Τώρα αν αρχίσουμε με παντόφλες, μπίμ, πυλώνες τεράστιους, ναι μεν απογειώνουμε τις δυνατότητες μας, αλλά είναι σα να κλέβεις εκκλησία.

----------


## SV2IPW

> Με 100 βατάκια και μια-δυο πανκατευθηντικές ο ρ/ε προσφέρει ακόμη συγκινήσεις. 
> Τώρα αν αρχίσουμε με παντόφλες, μπίμ, πυλώνες τεράστιους, ναι μεν απογειώνουμε τις δυνατότητες μας, αλλά είναι σα να κλέβεις εκκλησία.



Όταν το exciter σου βγάζει μόνο 20watt, τότε χρειάζεσαι μια ενίσχυση για να σε ακούνε τουλάχιστον μέσα στην Ελλάδα.
Με 20watt και beam 2 element δεν κάνεις DX στα HF

----------


## Dragonborn

> Με 20watt και beam 2 element δεν κάνεις DX στα HF



Σωστός.  :OK: 

Όταν τελειώσουν οι συγκινήσεις και αρχίσεις να βλέπεις το DX με την αρμόζουσα σοβαρότητα, συνειδητοποιείς και την ανάγκη για έναν καλό ενισχυτή.

----------


## john_b

Μα ποιος μίλησε για 20 βατ;

Επιπλέον δεν ξέρω πόσο DX είναι αυτό που κάνουν κάτι λαμογάκια που κοπανάνε τα κιλοβάτ και τους ακούει ο μακρινός σταθμός, ενώ οι ίδιοι δεν μπορούν, αλλά τον ακούνε διαδικτυακά μέσω SDR και γράφουν έτσι επαφή που δεν θα έπρεπε.


Και κάτι ακόμη, τα 600 βατ έγιναν νόμιμη ισχύ και δεν το πήρα χαμπάρι;

----------

matthew (24-07-14)

----------


## Dragonborn

> κάτι λαμογάκια που κοπανάνε τα κιλοβάτ και τους ακούει ο μακρινός σταθμός, ενώ οι ίδιοι δεν μπορούν, αλλά τον ακούνε διαδικτυακά μέσω SDR και γράφουν έτσι επαφή που δεν θα έπρεπε.



Ωχ, το πήρες είδηση και συ; Πάει, χάλασε ο κόσμος, κανείς δεν κρατάει μυστικό πια....   :W00t: 

Και δεν είναι δύσκολο να καταλάβεις ποιοί χρησιμοποιούν την πρακτική αυτή,  βλέπεις το SDR εσωτερικά και η μετάδοση μέσω δικτύου (WebSRD) προσθετουν delay με αποτέλεσμα να εκπέμπουν εντελώς αχρόνιστα, συχνά την  στιγμή που ο σταθμός DX μιλάει...  :Tongue2:  Αυτοί όμως το βιολί τους, ακάθεκτοι.

Το ωραίο είναι ότι τα αφεντικά του ραδιοερασιτεχνισμού παρουσιάζουν κάτι τέτοια _λαμογάκια_ ως πρότυπα, που έκαναν μεγάλα και τρανά DX-κατορθώματα σε λίγα χρόνια κλπ.  :Cursing:

----------

matthew (24-07-14)

----------


## SV1GRN

Dragonborn φαίνεται ξέρεις πολλά αν σε γνωρίσω θα σε ρωτήσω προφορικά.

“Με 20watt και beam 2 element δεν κάνεις DX στα HF”
Άλλα λένε οι εμπειρίες των qrp’ers:
Δείτε στο Qrz.com για τον JQ2UOZ
http://www.southgatearc.org/news/aug...8/qrp_dxcc.htm
http://www.arrl.org/qrp-dxcc
http://www.southgatearc.org/news/august/qrper.htm

----------


## Dragonborn

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 52221

Καλά μην τα παίρνεις τοις μετρητοίς αυτά που γράφουν οι QRPers. 

Ναι, αν υπάρχει διάδοση το QRP μπορεί να κάνει εντυπωσιακές επαφές, ιδίως αν τις κάνεις με sched και δεν καλείς CQ στου κουφού την πόρτα. Κανείς δεν διαφωνεί σε αυτό. Αλλά:
α) Πολλά από αυτά που γράφονται είναι απλώς ψέματα.
β) Πολλοί QRPers έχουν τεράστιες κεραίες και καλές τοποθεσίες, βασικά είναι ήδη στο honor roll και ψάχνουν πρόκληση για να σκοτώσουν την ανία τους μέχρι να βγει η Β. Κορέα και η Παλμύρα. Τι νόημα έχει να οδηγείς monobander yagi των 15 μέτρων σε 40 μέτρα ύψος με 5W (με καλώδιο heliax) και μετά να λες ότι κάνεις QRP; Είναι περίπου το ίδιο με 100W σε δίπολο στην ταράτσα.
γ) Κάποιοι αφελείς κάνουν την ζωή τους δύσκολη γιατί παρασύρονται από όσα γράφονται για τους (α) και (β) παραπάνω.

----------


## SV2IPW

Απλά θέλω μια φτηνή λύση μιας και διαθέτω την εν λόγω παντόφλα....καλό και το QRP δεν λέω αλλά να έχεις και τα κάρβουνα έτοιμα αν χρειαστεί....όσο για την νομιμότητα των 600w....όλα αυτά τα λαμπάτα λίνεαρ,..... ACOM και δεν συμμαζεύεται που πωλούνται στην Ελληνική αγορά είναι νόμιμα????

----------


## Dragonborn

Ναι, είναι νόμιμα με βάση τον κανονισμό (άρθρο 19 παράγραφος 3) αρκεί να έχεις όργανο μετρήσεως ισχύος με καλή ακρίβεια (10%) ώστε να μην υπερβαίνεις τα όρια. Στο CW είναι εύκολο, στο SSB μάλλον δύσκολο γιατί θέλες όργανο μετρήσεως ισχύος κορυφής.

Επίσης μια παράμετρος που ξεχνιέται, αν θέλεις να εκπέμπεις 500 W RTTY μάλλον θα πάρεις ενιχσυτή 800-1000W για να μην καταπονείται θερμικά.

Φυσικά όταν έχεις να σπάσεις pile-up σε SSB μπορείς να ανεβάσεις ισχύ στα 2500-3000 W, δεν γίνεται διαφορετικά...

----------


## Dragonborn

> Dragonborn φαίνεται ξέρεις πολλά αν σε γνωρίσω θα σε ρωτήσω προφορικά.



Καλύτερα να μην με γνωρίσεις και να μην με ρωτήσεις γιατί μερικές αλήθειες που πονάνε γράφονται ευκολότερα ανώνυμα.

----------


## john_b

Νάτος και ο Ζορό, ρε αφήστε τα αυτά τα κρυψινιάρικα να κάνουμε καμιά συνάντηση πάλι να γουστάρουμε.

----------


## SV1GRN

Το σ/κ θα είναι στον αέρα το SX3AM (περισσότερα στο qrz.com) με χαμηλή ισχύ μπορείτε να δοκιμάσετε να τους κάνετε.
"Τι νόημα έχει να οδηγείς monobander yagi των 15 μέτρων σε 40 μέτρα ύψος  με 5W (με καλώδιο heliax) και μετά να λες ότι κάνεις QRP; Είναι περίπου  το ίδιο με 100W σε δίπολο στην ταράτσα." ο καθένας κάνει ότι του αρέσει δεν μπορώ να πω ότι έχει δίκιο ο ένας ή ο άλλος. Οι συνήθεις qrp'rs βέβαια λειτουργούν με απλές κεραίες και χαμηλή ισχύ.
Όπως κάποιοι τους αρέσει να πληρώνουν λίνεαρ και ρεύμα κάποιοι τους αρέσει να πληρώνουν κεραία και να βγαίνουν με το 817. Το χόμπι μας τα περιλαμβάνει όλα (προσωπικά θα προτιμούσα καλή κεραία με μικρή ισχύ - όλες μου οι επαφές στα v/u /p έχουν γίνει με χαμηλή ισχύ σε περίπτωση που μιλήσατε μαζί μου).

----------

